# LA Music In Brantford or Mike's Music in Thorold



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone here been to LA Music in Brantford or Mike's Music in Thorold?
I was thinking about a road trip today with my son to a music store we haven't been to and it was either La Music or Mike's Music in Thorold


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I was Mikes Music in Thorold about a month ago...it's located in a little strip mall...but you might miss it because they don't have a sign indicating the store name...I drove past a few times before finally parking the car and commencing a foot search and finally found it...

I was quite surprised how physically tiny the store is...you might be too...I don't know if you realize this...but Mike owns an fx pedal company...his in-store pedals are about half the retail price quoted on his website...and are destined to be collector's items...ask about them if you go there...

LA Music in Brantford is easily 4X's the physical floor space of Mikes Music...probably due to having much more stock...there are quite a few Gibsons there both electric and acoustic...and a few "boutique" Deusenberg guitars...bring cash as my trade-in experiences there were on the lowball side


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

You'll be done Mike's in a few minutes - small store and what he has is 98% Asian-made. If you want to head toward Niagara, the only store worth visiting, especially their vintage room, is Central Music in Welland. You can loose yourself there for a couple hours and the staff is extremely knowlegeable.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LA is a great store. If you go there, tell thm Mike LaPointe said hello.

They have lots and lots of nice guitars and amps.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LA Music is worth the visit for sure. I have never been to Mike's Music.

Have a great day with your son.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

jimihendrix said:


> I was Mikes Music in Thorold about a month ago...it's located in a little strip mall...but you might miss it because they don't have a sign indicating the store name...I drove past a few times before finally parking the car and commencing a foot search and finally found it...
> 
> I was quite surprised how physically tiny the store is...you might be too...I don't know if you realize this...but Mike owns an fx pedal company...his in-store pedals are about half the retail price quoted on his website...and are destined to be collector's items...ask about them if you go there...
> 
> LA Music in Brantford is easily 4X's the physical floor space of Mikes Music...probably due to having much more stock...there are quite a few Gibsons there both electric and acoustic...and a few "boutique" Deusenberg guitars...bring cash as my trade-in experiences there were on the lowball side


Whats the name od the fx company? I was unaware that he was into that. I drop in there sometimes for strings but thats about it. All gear I normally go to Central in Welland.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

The Landmine Pedal Co....

Home - landminepedals

[video=youtube;kQbNhFoUbeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQbNhFoUbeE[/video]

[video=youtube;A2nMsyQxYX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2nMsyQxYX8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies 
I think we will head to Brantford today, maybe Mikes next weekend. I will have to check out Central Music in Welland too
So many stores, so little time lol

Mark


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

We have returned from LA Music in Brantford and wow is there alot of musical equipment packed into that store
The staff was knowledgable and very helpful. My daughter also came along for the ride to see what they had for piano music
I was gonna say Hi for you Mike and then when I got there I couldn't remember your last name!!!lol
I should know better to write stuff down like that
It is definately worth another trip back, it was a fun road trip for us
I didn't know Mike owns an fx company. I did see those pedals on his website.
Maybe next weekend we will head in that direction

Mark


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Just by curiosity, is LA music have everything showed on their internet site IN the store?
They clame to have every Fender models or it's just avaible for a special order?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ti-Ron...there are two LA music stores (not related to each other) One is in Brantford and one in Mississauga.

Were you looking at this LA Music website? 
Canadian Favourite Online Music Store Musical Instruments Equipment Guitars Bass Drums DJ Vancouver Toronto Montreal

This is the site for the Brantford LA Music:
...in tune for over 45 years!

The Mississauga store is huge and thoughts on their reputation vary considerably.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

greco said:


> Were you looking at this LA Music website?
> Canadian Favourite Online Music Store Musical Instruments Equipment Guitars Bass Drums DJ Vancouver Toronto Montreal


Yeah, I'm lookin at this one. They seem to have every model of Fender possible in almost every colors offered by Fender itself!
Never went there but this stor shoul be huge with all this inventory!
They seem to be the only store in canada with all the Fender line in store, pretty rare. Normally you have to order and wait between 3 and 6 months. That is really long.
If I deceide to buy a Tele, I think I'll go thwir way unless someone pop in and tell me don't!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Um...in a word...don't...

These guys are not authorized reps for any of the lines they carry...not Gibson...not Fender...not Taylor...they bring them into the country through the back door...

Read a little bit about them here...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/24436-la-music.html


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> Um...in a word...don't...
> 
> These guys are not authorized reps for any of the lines they carry...not Gibson...not Fender...not Taylor...they bring them into the country through the back door...
> 
> ...


Wow, a big THANK YOU! 
I stopped reading after 8 pages...too much for me!


----------

